# Bandsaw Choice $500 range - JET 14 " (JWBS-14OS) or Porter Cable 14" (PCB330BS)



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Bandsaw Choice $500 range - JET 14 " (JWBS-14OS) or Porter Cable 14" (PCB330BS)*

Hello,

Jet 14"

Porter Cable 14"

New hobby woodworker here. Looking at band saws for sawing wood the vast majority of the time (maybe down the line I would do some metal sawing with another blade). I do some turning and would like to round bowl blanks from lumber. Also, perhaps some re-sawing in the future and well as outdoor furniture cutting with it,etc.

So I'm trying to decide between a Jet 14" that rockler is putting on sale this weekend for $549 and a Porter Cable at Lowe's for $449 ( I have a 10% off coupon too). I would like to get sawing relatively quickly and dont know a ton about tuning a bandsaw other than watching a few videos on youtube. The Jet is almost $150 more than the PC. The PC is a 1/2HP and the Jet is a 3/4 HP. Well I believe that, because Rockler says the Jet is 3/4HP and the PC is unlisted on their website, but they say the motor is 10/5Amps and this chart is saying that is the draw of a 1/2HP motor. I think that is the biggest difference. Opinions please? Should I go with something completely different like a 14" grizzly ultimate?

*THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION!!!!!!!*

*JET JWBS-14OS
*​-708113A 14 in. Open Stand Band Saw 
-14" Bandsaw, 3/4HP 1PH 115/230V, Open Stand -6 in. depth re-saw capacity for cutting larger pieces of wood
-Poly V-belt drive system delivers maximum cutting performance
-14 in. x 14 in. cast iron table tilts 45 to the right and 10 to the left
-Lower wheel brush keeps wheels and blade free from dust and debris
-Cast iron frame construction for strength, rigidity and reduced vibration
-Built-in 4 in. diameter dust port for convenient dust removal
-Heavy-duty 16-gauge steel open style leg stand adds strength and rigidity
-3/8 in., 6 TPI woodworking blade is included so you can start cutting right away

*Porter Cable** PCB330BS*​-13-5/8-in 10-Amp Band Saw
-2 operating speeds: 1630/2730 FPM for different materials
-16" x 16" cast iron table provides a large support work surface
-Large cabinet-style stand with storage or extra blades and accessories
-Dual voltage induction motor 120/240 volt for different shop electrical setups (240 volt plug not included)
-T-slotted adjustable miter gauge included, provides support for accurate crosscutting
-Table tilts up to 45° to the right for bevel cutting
-Sawdust port designed for hookup with dry/wet vacuum; 2-1/2" diameter
-Uses standard 93-1/2" length blades, minimum width 1/8"; maximum width 1/2"
-Large 6" maximum cutting height; 13-5/8" blade to frame


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

The 14 inch band saw machines are best for hobbyist and new woodworking. Jet 14" band saw would be a good start.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

laxin213 said:


> ............ Should I go with something completely different like a 14" grizzly ultimate?...........


absolutely. if there's one thing jet is not known for, it's providing good value. more than likely there is a similar featured grizzly 14" BS that will deliver all the performance of the jet at a lower price. and provide you with a much nore responsive CS experience, should it be needed. put the savings towards some good blades from iturra design. no website, but seriously old school. lou iturra has probably forgotten more than most people will ever know about BSs and related topics and he really knows how to weld BS blades. 

and don't get lulled into that timberwolf blade pit. buy three get one free. there's a reason for that offer and it's because their blade welds have been known to be less than perfect. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

A number of forum members have the Grizzly G0555 and are very happy with that. I would look at that before either of these. Of course buying something used will give you more bang for the buck.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Griz is basically the same machine with a choice of accessories, minus dealer markup....if the value is better (usually the case), I'd go with the a Griz.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> A number of forum members have the Grizzly G0555 and are very happy with that. I would look at that before either of these. Of course buying something used will give you more bang for the buck.


+ 1 here.

While mine is a G0514X2, the quality of Grizzly band saws is above and beyond many of the "Premium" band saws.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Everyone , thanks for the replies. I really appericate it


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have the Grizzly 14" Deluxe, I believe its the G0555LX, just cant remember off hand and the Grizzly site is slow today for some reason so I cant post a link. Anyhow, its the same model as the G0555 that knotscott posted except it has a few upgrades. Cast iron wheels instead of aluminum and rack and pinion blade guide adjustment which I really like. Its only 20 bucks more than the standard 555 and its definately worth it IMO. My only complaint is that its a touch underpowered for my uses. That said, it has a 1HP motor where the others you mentioned are 3/4HP. Id definately stay away from a 14" saw with a 3/4HP motor unless your just planning on doing basic bandsaw work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmmmmmm,....


What could I get for $500.00 in a band saw.....


:blink:........


:chinese:....:no:

B,


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Bweick7 said:


> Hmmmmmm,....
> 
> 
> What could I get for $500.00 in a band saw.....
> ...


 Lol, I love these posts. Everyone wants to knock the asian import tools but I'm willing to bet those that make these posts either have a shop full of them or dont even have a shop at all.

90+% of the tools on the market are asian imports, thats just the way it is.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Bass, check out some of Bweick7's other bandsaw posts and you will see where he is coming from.


----------



## Darkmoor (Jan 26, 2013)

Just received a Jet 10 inch bandsaw last week and it was defective from the get-go, bad upper wheel bearing. Last Jet I will ever buy, even though it has a 3 year warranty and they are sending me the bearing and I only paid $370 including shipping

Couldn't they even burn it in with a 10 minute run?

It's Chinese and IMO overpriced junk that simply looks good. Buy American


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Is grizzly American? Can I have a link for an American bandsaw that is recommended ?

Thanks


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Grizzly produces generally well regarded machinery made in China or Taiwan. Sadly, to buy American you need to go to the used market (unless you go super huge, beyond hobby). If you post where you are located you may get some help finding candidates. Mine is a Powermatic 141 from 1971. It's an awesome, solid machine and made in the USA. You can also look for old Deltas, Rockwells, Boice Crane, Craftsman and many others.


----------



## Darkmoor (Jan 26, 2013)

One of our members from Australia mentioned a company down under that makes good kit


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

If this bandsaw is going to be used for hobbie related shaping,ie;...no re-saw ,..cutting intricate curves for patterns....small corbels...etc,etc,,etc,.....and that's all you want. I can understand - there is no point in going larger....:no:..

I think any 10" bandsaw , if built properly , will do the job,.....I mean, as long as its cutting up to par and there is no problems,weather they are made by the Chinese,Tiawan, English, or American manufacturers,,,,,who cares......,,,,,etc,,etc,,....

Problem I see, at times,..just because that blade guide goes up so high,..does not mean you can cut anything within the height ,governed by design, just because you can get 8" does not mean your cutting is going to be a breez,,,,,,
Quite the contrary,.....

I'm just going to say this,....
With a larger band saw, (depth to the throat)....you broaden the capabilities -emencly. My theory on WW machines, I see a majority always wanting to move up the ladder of capabilities. Nothing wrong with a 10" ....and maybe that's all you will ever need,...I have no idea......




I'm obviously biased when it comes to OWWM ,....and I will repeat what I religiously state: try it ,..........Stumbling blocks are the usual....

1st. Size
2nd. Phase


Garage or basement shop....

Basement is going to limit your patience with OWWM ......

Garage,...you have more options,,,,,ease of planting the machinery.



I'm not a big fan of chicom machinery, and it's nothing personal guys,,,,

I'm not throwing mud here,,,

Just my oppinion,......


If anything,
Get yourself your 10" - brand , irrelavent. If it works ...and your very elated with the job it does with your creative hands.....

That is all that matters......,:thumbsup:


When I had the chance to try some OWWM ,..I was absolutely hooked from day1....

The things I have done ...:huh:......:laughing:

Insane,,,,,,,just to get this incredible machinery in my shop,......


I'm not kidding.......


Get out, get to know the wood craftsman in your area,......you'll be surprised as to how old the machinery is in thier shop,.....

But that all depends on what they produce....


Think about considering a 14" or a 20"....

You won't have to worry about 3 phase with most of them, for the most part they are belt driven so you can mount what ever you want( within the manufacturers limitations). 

The OWWM is superior to anything your going to get new today IMPO,........

What ever you go with, I hope all goes well....:thumbsup:


It's what you do with it that is more important.....:thumbsup:


But,..http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8637

B,:laughing:


----------



## Darkmoor (Jan 26, 2013)

Darkmoor is my new start up biz.. we will mostly be making fancy metal headed walking sticks and staffs, small bowls, urns, candlesticks, etc. I'm on a budget and desperately need a bandsaw so I went for the 10 inch at amazon.. $370 delivered, free shipping

Later will get a big monster, this little guy has a height for cuts of only 4.25 inches. It will get us started if it actually works

Starting in my garage with a goodly space, soon to build our dream home and it will have a dedicated basement shop area


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey,
As long as it works out for you,....


That's what is important....:thumbsup:


Although,....


I am so biased it's pathetic.....:laughing:




B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

B do you have recommendations of OWWM for someone with limited space or basement shop? Maybe brands or models for the uninitiated to look for?


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, for a 14"

Delta,...all the way,.....

I don't own any, but I have used them..., I was very impressed:thumbsup:.very well built,,,the OWWM,,,

Look at that link I posted,...


Very , very, well built bandsaws,,,,,the OWWM,,,,.::thumbsup: it would be over $ 3000,00 to produce that saw today with the exact specifications....


What's out there today,..new,.....steel frame housings.....:huh:

The Delta,....ahhhhhh.......solid C frame casting,,,,,,the construction ...:thumbsup:


You will NOT be disappointed....

B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Darkmoor (Jan 26, 2013)

I will say one thing.. Jet CS was not outsourced (In Tenn) and was very helpful and friendly


----------



## Bweick7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Never mind where it came from,...


Give us your oppinion about it when you fire her up,....


That's the fun part..:thumbsup:

That's what I like when I fire up my machines for the first time....

It's what they do that is what is most important....


I'm stoked for ya,,,:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## Darkmoor (Jan 26, 2013)

I Truly hope it's GTG and just one bad bearing, but they should at least burn them in for 10 lousy minutes at the factory

If it actually works that little guy will make me a mint


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the bearing type blade guides on a band saw. I looked at a Porter Cable at Lowes and it had solid hardened guides.


----------

